# pb770t problems



## BroncoRN (Jun 28, 2016)

Was given this 770t for use at our church. It will pop and run for 15 seconds and then dies. I pulled apart the carb and no issues there. It sat for two months. It almost seems like as soon as the fuel brought up by the primer bulb is gone it dies but there is still fuel in the fuel line. I cleaned the plug - didn't do much. This is one of those barrel carbs with no real adjustment unless you have the super secret carb tool from Echo.

Also the throttle cable is loose at the carb and doesn't seem to return very well. Any body have any ideas?


----------



## backhoelover (Jul 2, 2016)

those carb can be a b#$ch. try an aftermarket one from ebay. then you can make adjustments. on and by the way all you need is a 2.5 mm bolt if you can find one screw it in the limiter cap and pull it out


----------



## backhoelover (Jul 2, 2016)

go to local hardware an get a wd-40 spray bottle and put some mix gas in it. use it to see if you can keep the blower running


----------



## backhoelover (Jul 2, 2016)

you can also heat up a 2.5mm flat screwdriver and stick it in the limiter cap. turn the screwdriver till it catches the adjustment screw and back it out it will push out the limiter cap in the process


----------



## backhoelover (Jul 2, 2016)

here you go pal


----------



## BroncoRN (Jul 5, 2016)

Thank you very much for the manuals! After several attempts at getting it running I took it back and was able to swap it out for another one they had. Great blower and tons of power!!! Was able to blow off the whole parking lot and clear out a bunch of old leaves that previously had been blown up against a fence several times over. FWIW, those carbs don't have limiter caps they have two adjustments one on top and one of the side and require a special $40 micro D tool from echo.


----------



## backhoelover (Jul 5, 2016)

You can make your owe. I posted a forum in here on how to do it search small single d tool


----------



## BroncoRN (Jul 5, 2016)

I just found your thread. I think that still gonna be too big. The hole for this adjust is tiny and i mean TINY.


----------



## backhoelover (Jul 5, 2016)

I have the small single d that is how I got the size


----------



## backhoelover (Jul 5, 2016)

Pic of my carb bin All carb tools


----------



## BroncoRN (Jul 5, 2016)

So that procedure you describe gets you the same tool as the blue aluminum handled micro tool?


----------

